
Google’s Next Generation Music Recognition - allenleein
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/09/googles-next-generation-music.html
======
user3359
I take it it's not a coincidence this came on the heels of the Shazam
acquisition.

Has anyone used both? I've used Shazam a dozen times and it's good.

